# New Smoker- need suggestions



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Wedding gift from my grandmother. Masterbuilt 30 inch stainless steel smoker. I need some recipe suggestions. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

*i had a smoker years ago*

mine wasnt near that fancy but one piece of advice i can give is it takes as much wood and energy to smoke a little as it does a bunch.

As far as recipes teryaki or carolina mustard is great smoked on just about anything

One thing kinda offwall i liked to smoke was a good chunk of gouda or baby swiss

and put your bread for that meal in it for a couple of minutes(even better when its freshly baked)
Butt rub or texjoy has some great rubs Also golden flakes sweet heat rub is kick but too


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm thinking some atomic buffalo turds. Or maybe some chicken leg quarters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Chicken leg quarters are hard to beat, one thing I'll suggest is if you are doing any type of poultry is to brine it over night before you smoke it, it will add a lot of taste and moisture to the finished product. Lots of good recipes for brine to be had on the web, but the sugar and the salt are the important ingredients, I use kosher salt and mix brown and white sugar.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Do some Boston Butts. Very forgiving meat while you learn your cooker. If you plan to do chicken with the skin on, run at a higher temp. 325-350* if you want crisp skin. Low and slow will leave you with tuff rubbery skin. That is a fine smoker you have! Congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Cook up some Rocky Mountain Oysters.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Everything already said is very true. Chicken and pork butt will both be tasty and not require a lot of exactness in temperature. You will find your favorite wood(s) with experimentation. I also encourage you to smoke some fish. Oh My!!! If you can get some alder chips it is really good for fish but apple or peach work well also. I've heard maple does as well but I've not had much experience with it.


----------



## Bravo55 (Oct 26, 2013)

Go to charbroil.com :yes:


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

I like the Big Bob Gibson's dry rub recipe. You can google it. I did pretty well in a competition using almost that recipe. Another tip, I cannot tell a difference between low and slow (225 for 12hrs) vs hot and fast (325 for 5ish hrs). Try both out. Also, resting the meat for up to 3 or 4 hrs after you pull it off will only make it better. I do that wrapped in foil and in a small cooler.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Well I smoked some Atomic Buffalo Turds and some leg quarters. Smoked both at 275, 7 leg quarters for 2 hours, and 20 turds for about 1 1/2 hours. (Cooked together)

I was very very pleased with both for my first time smoking something. Not much of a cook either, yet! Can't wait to experiment with some different meats, recipes, woods, and temps. I appreciate all the input on this forum. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

